
YC W18 invitations/rejections - snr
Did anyone hear anything?
======
websitescenes
Got my 10th rejection late last night. Looked through my demo logs and it
didn't seem like anyone even bothered to look at my demo. Then I went back and
looked at my application form submission and realized I put the wrong link to
my demo.. I spent months preparing for this and I put the wrong link!!??
lol.... Oh well, I can only move forward and continue with our plan. I have a
feeling that the 11th time is the charm!

------
markmiller21
So safe to say if we haven't received an email then we didn't get an interview
for W18?

~~~
websitescenes
That's my assumption based on what I've read between here and Twitter.
Disappointing but also motivating in the long run.

~~~
ladybro
You will get an email regardless of if you are accepted or rejected.

------
sharathramesh
Is it just acceptance invites or rejection notification via email too?

~~~
animeshk
They send both. Seems like the invites for interview are sent first.

~~~
sharathramesh
Best wishes to all and let's change the world and give people what they want:P

~~~
sharathramesh
Just got the rejection email. Next batch it is. Best of luck to the others

------
srb-
Nothing here yet, but saw a couple invites celebrated on Twitter.

~~~
wyg
it's supposed to be at 10 Pm to give results no?

~~~
snr
I just checked twitter. Looks like acceptance invites are being sent out
first.

------
soorajchandran
No emails yet. Does this mean a rejection?

------
robinraszka
Yep, got an email an ~hour ago.

~~~
melnikk
invite?

